# Evolution Aqua The Aquascaper 900 Tank (Anyone have one of these?)



## Robbie X (7 Apr 2017)

Does anyone use one of these? What is your opinion on the build quality and finish?
I have been trying to get quotes for a rimless/braceless optiwhite 90x45x45 made to order but am now considering this  L900mm x W500mm x H450mm from our sponsor aquarium gardens.
http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/evolution-aqua-the-aquascaper-900-tank-1994-p.asp


----------



## George Farmer (21 Jul 2017)

UKAPS Webmaster, @LondonDragon, has one. Ask him.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jul 2017)

George Farmer said:


> UKAPS Webmaster, @LondonDragon, has one. Ask him.


Quality is great, just I haven't done much with mine yet haha, but it looks awesome even empty! If it looked crap then I would have probably filled it by now lol I blame the quality 

You can view a lot of photos of the tank here: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-huge-thanks-to-ukaps.42801/


----------



## alto (21 Jul 2017)

Yeah what's up with that 
EMPTY
status 

Maybe you should have a scraping party


----------



## Nelson (21 Jul 2017)

alto said:


> Maybe you should have a scaping party


Yeah.............


----------



## Aron_Dip (6 Dec 2017)

Had my Aquascaper 1200 about a week and it's stunning. Currently collecting new hard scape stuff. Just need to fit the doors to the cabinet.  from me....




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (21 Dec 2017)

I have the 600 and love it. Gives so much more depth to scape with. 
Height of the stand was a major factor in the purchase. As helps with my arthritis and sciatica. Don't have to lean so much to scape this. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------

